# McAfee suspects fingered for $3.8m fraud



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Police have arrested a former marketing exec at anti-virus firm McAfee on suspicion of scammming millions of dollars out of the security software firm.

Susan Despinic, 35, of Los Gatos, California and her husband Aurawm Almaneih, 37, were arrested on Wednesday over allegations they conspired together to misappropriate McAfee funds totalling $3.8m into the coffers of firms associated with the duo, AP reports. One of these outfits was a shell firm set up purely to enrich the pair, prosecutors allege. The firms associated with the suspects were said to provides services such as translation, competitive analysis and marketing promotions.

Prosecutors reckon some of the allegedly pilfered money was spent in buying the couple's marital home, The Mercury News adds.

Despinic worked as a product marketing manager at McAfee. The alleged fraud took place between May 2005 and August 2007.

The duo, who face grand theft charges, and were each released on bail, are next due back in court on 14 November. If convicted on all charges the duo face up to seven years behind bars.

Full article here - http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/10/31/mcafee_fraud_suspect_duo/


----------

